# Hi all!



## bryan123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello all. My name is Bryan. I love halloween so much. I hope most of you saw the Halloween movies (Michael Myers) Anyways, i hope i find it fun here. Thanks!
Happy Halloween!!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bryan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bryan Sorry to say I've never watched the Halloween movies:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Bryan!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Bryan, Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

hi there!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Bryan!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lot's of great ideas for Halloween here. You will never be sorry for joining.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, Bryan!


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm new as well, and I find it fun/addicting. Welcome, Bryan! ^-^


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

